
Apply HN: Discovery List – Product Hunt for products you can actually buy - plyleung
Discovery List Beta: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.discoverylist.com<p>Problem: We&#x27;re targeting people with a spare $100 to spend and want to buy something unique and exciting. Online retailers like Amazon only work well when you know what you&#x27;re looking for. Discovering new products by trawling through product blogs and browsing Twitter feeds is inefficient since most of them cover the same products as each other.<p>Discovery List: provides 3 lists of user-submitted products (under $100, over $100, pre-orders) upvoted by other users. Each product has a price, description and buy link. Users can save products to a wishlist to find them later. Eventually, we want Discovery List to be a detailed directory of everything buyable on the internet.<p>Making Money: We make money when people buy products from our affiliate partners.<p>About Us: We&#x27;re two brothers who live in Melbourne, Australia. I&#x27;m an actuary who codes and my brother is a software engineer with a PhD.
======
Geekette
Might be useful to focus on products within a certain niche and/or people of
certain profile (e.g. comic book enthusiasts or specific genre of art).
Otherwise, there are already so many gift/shopping suggestions services with
big user communities and large product directories. I wouldn't be inclined to
use a new service unless it demonstrably found me items that others didn't.

------
siquick
Similar idea to this [https://thieve.co/](https://thieve.co/)

ps. Good to see Melbourne being repp'd on HN :-)

------
lahdo
Like your idea.

Maybe additionally create a gift idea generator.

Users will add products they wish to have, and other people with vote if they
like them.

You can then suggest gifts for people with similar interests.

~~~
levng
Timothy here, one of the co-founders. A gift idea generator/recommender is
definitely in the works. We would use the users upvotes and lists to feed into
a collaborative filtering algorithm. Thanks for the pointer!

------
pjlegato
What's your marketing plan? That is, how will you find buyers who are
interested in this concept, and get them onto your site?

------
plyleung
Clickable link: [https://www.discoverylist.com](https://www.discoverylist.com)

